# Please 'LIKE' Half Hitch Tackle on facebook!



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

If you are a facebook user-
Please help show your support for Half Hitch Tackle on facebook!
all you have to do is* 'LIKE' *it on facebook

Make sure you mention you did when you come in next time!

Thank you all for your support! :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Half Hitch on Facebook*

I don't 'LIKE' Facebook.  C2


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

A link would be helpful as there is like 5 different FB sites for them with no way to know the correct one


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Why would I like a tackle store that charges over $10 to put a tip on.


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I will like Half Hitch in Navarre when they have a new store manager.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

jrmcallister said:


> I will like Half Hitch in Navarre when they have a new store manager.


 
I agree!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep, agree.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol I don't think he was expecting these kind of responses :whistling:


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

Pass. I've decided Broxson in Navarre is my go to if I can help it. I wish them the best though. Competition is great.

edit: PS, the new location for Broxson is radical.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Broxsons is the place to go in Navarre just wish they had more offshore stuff


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

More like Half ass Tackle!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW. To the original poster: be careful what you ask for!!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't think he's looked at some of the comments posted about the store in other threads. It would be hard for me to "like" them. I've been to 3 of their stores and some how the "attitude" is the same.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I haven't bought anything from the Destin store for over 3 years. At least when it was over-priced neat stuff, it was fun to look around. Last time I was in there, everything was the same quality as the Eglin base exchange. I too will pass....


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Dang


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if the management of Half Hitch Tackle follows this forum.

If so, there could be changes made.

When I was stationed in Eglin, Half Hitch was the place to go.

My SIL still shops there. I'll ask him for his impressions. C2


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

When I first moved here, from South Florida, about a year ago, it was the first place I stopped. I saw all I needed to see on that first visit!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

DAng ..


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Now you guys have gotten me to thinking... I probably haven't been in either Half Hitch more than twice in the last five years. After reading everyone's comments, it got me to thinking why as they always had what I went in there for. I'm a business major and the one thing that disturbs me the most is the way the cash registers are set up right in the middle of the store. It just gives me inferior and subserviant feelings for lack of a better description. What I'm trying to say is my dislike with HH has more to do with the stores layout than the employees inside. I like to browse before I buy and it just makes me uncomfortable to have someone almost looking over my shoulder as I look. I much prefer the set-up Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle has. Greet me on the way in, let me do my shopping, and take my money on the way out. Anyone else feel the same way? As far a pricing goes, I'm pretty sure their prices are better than West Marine. Your thoughts...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

It's just the navarre store, I've been in both many times and half the time I walk in the navarre store there isn't even anyone in there till I go make noise and someone comes walking out of the back. The destin store has always had at least 2 or 3 people working at a time and have matched any price from any other store on reels. Sounds like it's time to hire a new manager in navarre...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I go to the Navarre store regularly, no problems there for me and they usually have what I am looking for. If I need something for offshore, I go to Half-Hitch. If I am picking up live bait, I go to either Broxson's or Half-Hitch, depending on which way I am coming from.

Broxson's new location is very nice.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ouch!!! Problems with them here also....I'll leave it at that.


Sometimes the truth hurts. They do follow PFF. I was in the Navarre store and heard them talking about a post on here a while back.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Sucks for them but I guess they did it to themselves. I've only been there once so I can't really say anything about them but im just going to stick with outcast.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I met Dwayne ( Redfish ) back when he worked there. He really went the extra mile to hook me up with a replacement Drag Knob for my penn 450ss. He actually delivered it to me in Pensacola to save me the trip to Navare. I used to stop in and talk to Dwayne back when he worked there. Right after He left, I bought Donna a Really nice and expensive Jigging Rod in February for her birthday because we were trying to set her up a rod that was comfortable for her to handle. She did not get to use it untill around June. Turns out it was not gonna work for her so I stopped in to see what My options were. I showed my recipt dated Feb and I was offered a full refund w/o any bad vibes. I asked for store credit instead and ended up spending Donna's birthday money on a Bottom fishing Rod for myself and some tackle. Im sure everyone has there reasons for not liking someplace, But I had a couple good experinces at Half Hitch in Navare. I found them to try to be helpful the few times I was there.


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to shop there all the time when Dwayne worked there, but when he left so did the quality of service you received. I think with the right staffing (manager) that place could return to what it once was............I will just leave it at that.


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

They have always been good to me in there.....did not mean to start such a negative thread on here........never again,,, I don't even have a facebook acct, lol...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

FishHard2009 said:


> They have always been good to me in there.....did not mean to start such a negative thread on here........never again,,, *I don't even have a facebook acct, lol...*


Nice! lol I've never been there so I don't have an opinion. But search the threads about Jays Sporting Goods. I've been there once and they were awesome! But that thread went on for weeks! lol You just never know


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't vouch for everyone that works there but Rob will take care of you if he is working, solid guy.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

All this is so true. There are a few good guys there but that manager is a butthole. I would ask Dwayne to give me his schedule so I didn't have to deal with anyone else before he left. Management their could give a poo about the customer. Broxson didn't have the selection of half hitch but they were happy as a clam you were walking through the door. It seem like half hitch depends on location rather than service.


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Well put Bullsark. Rod is a good guy as well. Very knowledgeable.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

I really don't understand all this negativity. They have been extremy helpful to me being fairly new to the area. I have also bought stuff there priced as good as any where else. I sure wish other stores were as helpful as Half Hitch in Navare.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea I don't either, I guess if I had a bad experience there it may be different. As far as not getting service, I personally don't like anyone hovering over me and like it that I can walk in and look for 10 minutes without anyone bugging me. If I need help, I ask for it. Both Broxson's and Half Hitch Navarre have both been good to me personally.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been to Broxsons a few time, the guys that I talked to were alway helpful. I just wish we had a good store in Niceville/Crestview.


----------



## fscjr (Oct 23, 2007)

BROXSON's is on the way to being the best shop in that area! Their new location will give them the advantage they need to succeed in being the best for customer service and knowledge based service for their area. I wish them the best and they will be there for the fisherman and the hunter year round....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



HarHaa43 said:


> them with no way to know the correct one


Spam


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

I have had good and bad service at the Destin & Navarre locations. Was in Destin to buy a pair of 580's & wanted to try them on. I guess because I was in my ragged fishing clothes they thought I couldn't afford them and acted like I was wasting thier time. In Navarre I get the feeling they don't want to be there. I have never been to the one in PCB. I will say I have had nothing but top notch service from the one in Port St Joe. Always very friendly & even put me on Scallops a couple times.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

When I was stationed at Tyndall the PCB one was not too bad. The one in PSJ is nice, but if I'm down there Bluewater is great. Before they moved to their bigger store it was like walking into a family that was glad to see you. The lady that was running it at the time always told us she was glad to see her boys. I don't know if it was because we were in uniform or not but she was always helpful and friendly.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

HH Navarre has always been a pleasant experience for me, I've taken jigs back that undersized Amberjacks have broken the stinger off and they replaced it without question. I've also askted them to help me understand how to make a trolling or drifting king mackeral rig and they spent a good bit of time working with me until I was without a doubt able to do it on my own. HH has a nice large selection, Broxson's has a limited selection. And yes HH is definitely cheaper than West Marine. The difference between a specific jig I was looking at was $16.99 at WM and $11.99 at HH.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nothing against anyone working there, just think the navarre store could use more than 1 person working at a time. I'm sure the don't do nearly the business Destin does but trying to run a store by yourself and still be helpful is hard. Maybe I just go when they are understaffed a lot.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't like the Navarre half hitch at all since Dwayne left. I met a guy there once to sell them a rod and the store manager would not give me change to break a $100 unless I bought something there POS I ended up losing money out of the deal. I never had any problems with Tim or anyone that work at the Destin store they was always great to me there.


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

I visit the Destin location every time I'm in Destin (about dozen times so far). I've repeatedly heard this is the place to go, but so far their service has not been that great; it's not bad, either (just average). This may be partly because I go there on holiday weekends.


----------



## jamesbond (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I cant really say about much about the Navarre location but I have always had really good service at the Destin store. Tim the manager is very knowledgeable and has always been very friendly, Jessie is very good also, especially for a girl, she really knows quite a bit, I think it may be because her dad runs a charter boat. The last time I had a problem with a Shimano rod Tim just switched me out for a new one. I had broke a few inches off the tip while catching spanish, I did not have a receipt and just knew it was going to be a problem but I went in told my story and in a few minutes I was leaving with new rod in hand. 

Oh and by the way as for prices for the most part I have found better prices at Half Hitch than at Bass Pro or Walmart. Last week bought a pier cart it was $189.99 at the Destin store and $229.99 at Walmart.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Half Hitch in Navarre*

I know this is an old thread, but I am going to put my 2 cents in anyway. I have visited the half hitch in Navarre for the past four years. In May and September. This past May was the last straw for me. There are usually a couple older guys in there that are really Nice, but this past May, Some guy that looked to be in his forty's with dark hair was just a Dick. All I wanted was some Mullet and he proceeded to go on that since a Mako Shark was caught there, everybody was buying up all the bait and Blah,Blah,Blah!
He told me to come back around in the evening. I was on my way to Pensacola to fish, Dumb Ass! I think their stuff is way overpriced and a bait shop that has no bait with an Asshole behind the counter! I bit my tongue, and walked out the door before I taught this A hole a lesson. I wanted to go fishing and not to jail. I will never be back! Half Hitch. You can Suck it! I mean that!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

never been to any other than the one in Destin. only liked two people in there. the young kid that I think started last summer and an older gentlemen who seemed to not be around much, but when he was, was super helpful and fun to be around. 

the others either knew next to nothing about what was being sold or thought they knew everything and I was actually told I wouldn't be successful targeting certain fish a certain way. truth be told, I was. 

also after spending about 10 mins comparing tackled bags in one isle and over hearing a sales rep for lures and the person in charge of buying products talking about the ones that "catch customers" and which colors to stock that will "catch more customers" I pretty much gave up on making sense of the products on the shelf. 

they do have a good selection on X raps though. could always count on that. 

Fort Walton could use a Broxons or GBB equivalent.


----------

